# How To Help - Building Rabbit Run



## britishbunnies (Apr 10, 2010)

I have decided to allocate a long section of my garden to my two rabbits as a permanent run. I'm not sure how to start. Does anyone have any ideas of how to make sure it's secure and not too expensive? They already have a large hutch that will go within the rabbit run. Should I did under the grass to put some kind of anti digging material in? What kind of tunnelling could I use for large bunnies?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

How are your DIY skills?

Ask around for reclaimed materials and ask in local companies if they can make you something (because they buy in bulk they can sometimes sell you things for less than you could build them for!).
We have chicken wire on the underneath of ours to stop them digging out and we covered it loosely in soil so that it wasn't harsh for their feet. We decided against burying it for 2 reasons - 1) it was a hell of a lot of effort, especially if we later wanted to move it, 2) you can't actually see the mesh to check it's all intact and would keep them from digging out.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

This is what I've done for my girls.

Its a 10ft run attached to an 8x6 shed. I got someone to come out and build the run using two fox proof runs I already had. They also put a small door into the side of the shed for bunny access to the run. They have full access to the run all day and get shut into the shed at night. They have a 3ft dog kennel inside the shed as their bed and a 3ft indoor cage that the water bottle is attached to and used as litter tray (open 24/7).


----------



## britishbunnies (Apr 10, 2010)

That's great. I'll put the chicken wire on the ground with loose layer of soil rather than digging up the grass. Phew, that's actually a relief. 

Kammie, where did you get fox proofing? I have a tall puppy pen but I don't think it'll weather too well for a permanent run.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I used the larger one of these. Its completely enclosed and pegs into the ground so can't be tipped. Had it taken apart (seperated into the individual panels) and made into an even bigger run by using two of them. 
Outdoor Pen with Fenced Covering: Great Deals on Small Pet Pens at zooplus

I've put chicken wire under the run as well and waiting for garden centres here to start selling turf again so I can lay some over the wire to stop them hurting their feet.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

bunnys like to jump, so the taller the side pannels the better, many people have gone for kennel style runs so they can walk in for cleaning socialising.

here are some good examples

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------

